# WW2 Russian pilot memoirs



## PCScipio42 (Jun 27, 2012)

Has any WW2 Russian fighter pilot had his memoirs translated to English?


----------



## Juha (Jul 8, 2012)

At least a few are. and there are books based on interviews of some fighter pilots, one focusing on year 1941. Check Amazon. One I have, written by the Soviet style, is IIRC Swastika in my sight. 

Juha


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2012)

There are two that I am aware of, but have not read them:

_Swastika in the Gunsight: Memoirs of a Russian Fighter Pilot 1941-45_ by Kaberov
_Red Sky, Black Death: A Soviet Woman Pilot's Memoir of the Eastern Front _ by Anna Timofeyeva-Yegorova

The first one has really not gotten very good reviews, but the 2nd has and is on my wish list.


----------



## PCScipio42 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, I've heard about the second book you listed. I was hoping for Pokryshkin (sp?) but all I can find are Russian language for him.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazon.com: Attack of the Airacobras: Soviet Aces, American P-39s, and the Air War Against Germany (Modern War Studies) (9780700611409): Dmitriy Loza, James F. Gebhardt, Frank Borman: Books

MM

@Juha:

Hi  - on your advice I bought "Red Star Against the Swastika", Vasily B. Emelianenko's memoirs about flying Sturmoviks - 1942-45. It was very interesting and well worth reading and I recommend it to anyone interested in the Eastern Front.

Thanks


----------



## PCScipio42 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Mike. Found another:

Amazon.com: RED STAR AIRACOBRA: Memoirs of a Soviet Fighter Ace 1941-45 (Soviet Memories of War) (v. 2) (9781874622789): Evgeniy Mariinskiy: Books


----------



## Reegor (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a site with a lot of Soviet oral histories from the Great Patriotic War. Some have been translated into English.
Look at Ð›ÐµÑ‚Ñ‡Ð¸ÐºÐ¸-Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ±Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ð¸ - Ð¯ ÐŸÐ¾Ð¼Ð½ÑŽ. Ð“ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð¸ Ð’ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÐžÑ‚ÐµÑ‡ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹Ð½Ñ‹. Ð£Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð’ÐžÐ’. ÐšÐ½Ð¸Ð³Ð° Ð¿Ð°Ð¼ÑÑ‚Ð¸. and use Google translate. Here are 2 in English:
http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/157/80/lang,en/
http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/133/80/lang,en/

Here's one quick interview, from another site:
Aviation History: Interview with World War II Soviet Ace Ivan Kozhedub

If you find others, why not post them here? 
I have this one, btw. I have not looked at it in a while - somewhat boring, actually. _Swastika in the Gunsight: Memoirs of a Russian Fighter Pilot 1941-45_ by Kaberov


----------



## PCScipio42 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did get "Attack of the Airacobras" and "Red Sky, Black Death" for Christmas. Have to finish a book before I start one of them. 

I did read the Kozhedub interview. Interesting reading....especially as I prefer Pokryshkin to Kozhedub for some reason.


----------

